# Armar un extensor de audio



## asdafa (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y necesito ayuda respecto a la salida para audifonos de mi tv, lo que quiero saber es si alguien me puede ayudar con la construccion de este cable:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...wealthgainer/Sourcing/AudioExtensionCable.jpg

Es un extensor de audio, estuve buscando en internet pero no hay mucho y la cosa es que no consigo los adaptadores que creo q servirian para lo mismo. Ojala alguien pueda ayudar y perdon por las molestias.

gracias de antemano


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Necesitas un Plug de 3.5mm estéreo, Cable 2 hilos+malla y un Jack estéreo 3.5mm; este último puede variar en forma, pero es cualquiera menos la versión para montar en Panel/Chasis.

Saludos!


----------



## asdafa (Ene 18, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta rapida! =D
Buscare el cable que me dices y el plug y el jack ya los tengo, ahora mi pregunta es como los conecto?

El mini jack tiene 4 patitas y el plug 3 conectores dos del mismo tamaño y uno largo. Dejo un intento de dibujo de como son los conectores, gracias de antemano.

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/privadas/previo/thump_1337193sdf.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

Si tienes un Multímetro, con el modo continuidad o el ohmetro es fácil. La primera parte del Plug es el canal Left (Izquierdo), el que sigue es Right (Derecho) y el cuerpo es GND. Del Jack. Pues... Si es transparente (Los hay) puedes ver que terminales hacen contacto. Si es opaco... bueno, ahí es donde entra el multímetro para estar seguros que es lo que se conecta.

Saludos!

PS: Por cierto, Bienvenido al foro!.


----------



## asdafa (Ene 18, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Tacatomon!!

testee el mini jack y tengo el siguiente resultado: 

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/privadas/previo/thump_1337203sdf2.jpg

Solo tnego continuidad con los primeras dos patitas, ahora en las otras no hay continuidad con ninguno

Tengo entendido que este es el cable para audio: 

http://www.audiohobbyist.com/diyparts/parts/misc/belden8451.jpg

Donde la malla va al ground del plug y el rojo y el negro los puedo poner a cualquiera de los otros dos conectores del plug?, y como conecto este cable al mini jack?, q color iria a cual? :S
Perdon por mi ignorancia, y gracias por tu ayuda me estas abriendo los ojos =)

PD: muchas gracias por la bienvenia y tu ayuda, un saludo desde Bolivia!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

asdafa dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Tacatomon!!
> 
> testee el mini jack y tengo el siguiente resultado:
> 
> ...



Well

Puedes usar cualquier color para diferenciar los canales de audio en el  plug. Una vez que tengas el Plug Listo, usa el cable+Plug y lo conectas  al Jack, así, con la ayuda del multímetro sabes cuales son las  terminales del jack. Así de simple.

Ok`s, De nada, desde México, saludos!.


----------



## asdafa (Ene 18, 2011)

Great!
Segui tus instrucciones y funciona, lo hice con el cable de audio de dos hilos buscare el que tiene GND mañana, el problema que tengo es q parece q la salida de audio de mi TV es mono, si pongo todo el conector adentro no funciona, supongo que esa es la razón. 

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Tacatomon!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 18, 2011)

De nada.

Por lo de la TV, no hay mucho problema. Solo identifica por cual de las terminales del Plug sale el audio mono y ahí suelda los 2 alambres del cable y la malla a tierra.

Por cierto, el uso de la "q" en lugar de "Que" no está muy bien visto en este que es un foro Técnico. 

Saludos!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola tengo una duda, este mismo cable armado así, ¿sirve si es de una longitud de alrededor de 15 metros? Mi duda es si la señal llega o pierde calidad usando este cable, porque es el más barato y al ser tanta distancia se me hace caro...
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 11, 2012)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda, este mismo cable armado así, ¿sirve si es de una longitud de alrededor de 15 metros? Mi duda es si la señal llega o pierde calidad usando este cable, porque es el más barato y al ser tanta distancia se me hace caro...
> Saludos




Atenuación siempre vas a tener, todo depende de la impedancia de la carga y del cable, Ohm no miente.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 11, 2012)

Y como puedo saber si el señor ohm va a venir a visitarnos en los 15 metros de cable? 
Esto iría a un amplificador, mi preocupación es que o no se escuche o se escuche bajo o mal.. Nose, ustedes que me dicen?
Gracias @dano por responder


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 19, 2012)

Gente al final lo arme y anda de diez, la caida es practicamente nada.
Saludos


----------

